# Tegretol XR?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,

Does someone knows Tegretol XR... did someone try it with some success?

Just to know. I feel very bad, I have a prescription for that (200 mg once a day) because one psy suspect TLE... I dunno what to do. I am making myself crazy with all that.

Allure


----------

